# Makita 3620 / Router table



## radish (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, I have just found the site. I have never owned a router although I have loads of other tools. I dont want to buy a large beast of a router - It would scare the bejasus out of me. I think a Makita 3620 would be suitable for odds and ends and seems to be well thought of. Can anyone tell me if it has a soft start?
Would it be possible to attach this router to a Makita router table and would the combination be useful? 
The questions probably illustrate that I know absolutely nothing about routers,Please help this OAP who should have learned about these things years ago!
Stan


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome aboard I have one of those beast routers and now that I know they scare people I am going to put it out front to keep the neighborhood kids off my grass.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Stan and welcome to the router forum, good to have you here.


----------

